# Weird............



## SenecaNyx (Apr 18, 2011)

-My rats sleep upside down on their backs X__X Every morning I spazz thinking they died because they don't move if you poke them....

-My rat Acorn will move his head from side to side not moving an inch and is zoned out to an extrem that I think I bought a bobble head toy instead of a rat

-Chance and Acorn both drop everything and just drop if you play one song and each time I think they're dead

What is up with them,like Jax doesn't do that,Lucky didn't do it (R.I.P. baby girl) and none of my friends in RL rats have done anything like this.What is up with that I just don't get it at all....Should I be worried???


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

completely normal - they find the strangest positions comfortable :

completely normal - he is a beige, which means he has ruby eyes - lighter eyed rats will sway their heads back and forth to gain better depth perception.

i don't understand what you mean by the last one.


----------



## SenecaNyx (Apr 18, 2011)

I like this song and when I put it on the just stop everything and don't move untill the song is stopped.It freaks me out so much X__X


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Does it have really high or low notes? Perhaps they're fascinated with a particular note or sound in the song and are trying to focus on it.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

HowlsOfAngels said:


> Does it have really high or low notes? Perhaps they're fascinated with a particular note or sound in the song and are trying to focus on it.


That's possibly it. I was watching a show all about birds of prey a few days ago, and at one point I looked over at the cage and they're all frozen, staring over at me from the igloo. I think instinctively they understood that the sound of a hawk spelled danger for them and they took cover. It's so crazy. :


----------



## SenecaNyx (Apr 18, 2011)

It's called 'I Need A Hero' by Frou Frou,every single time they stop and listen and don't move untill it's over lol


----------



## louisbored (Jan 8, 2011)

im gonna go play that song now brb hahaha


----------



## mhaymond (Mar 21, 2011)

Haha I'll have to try it out with my rats too. Sleeping upside down might also mean that they're hot (I've heard that rats will flip over on their back so they can sweat through their feet when the heat is bothering them).


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay I just had to test this on my girls. Neither couldn't care less. Maybe your rats are weird or more intune with noises around them. : Silly rats.


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine will do that if I sing certain songs xD I always thought it was funny how I'd have a mini "audience" while I sing into a hairbrush and dance around the room like a mad woman


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

One of my rats absolutely hates music by Devin Townsend, especially anything from the Strapping young lad era.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Kalabar just had the strangest reaction to that particular song. 
He was hanging his fat belly off the top level, heard the song then stood up, leaned sideways and watched me. Then he ran up and down his ramp then flopped down again. Now he can't get comfortable xD

Cassius never cares about any music I play but my youngest does. Different songs he's either indifferent about or always has to know what that strange sound is.


----------



## SenecaNyx (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahahaha Rats are very weird creaters but so adorable XD (I learned to not spazz seeing my rats upside down XD) and true....I have a heat wave over here,supposed to break a record or something for this area soon O__O And I have no AC but I keep them cold by tons of water,and I take them downstairs a lot now so they seem happy and settled finally though now I have to stop spazzing when they start fighting over my finger X__X I get the weirdest pets I can find.It been made official XD


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

SenecaNyx said:


> I have a heat wave over here,supposed to break a record or something for this area soon O__O


We're supposed to get that in my area too D: But I have air conditioning. Wish you the best of luck with that


----------



## SenecaNyx (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

try putting water in water bottles and freezing them, then putting the frozen bottles in the cages, The rats can lay by them to keep cool. Ice cubes are a fun treat too if you don't mind your cage developing puddles.


----------



## SenecaNyx (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahaha I would if I had a freezer or fridge lol ours broke down a good six months ago X___X


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

then go buy bags of ice at the store?


----------



## Kupcake (Jul 22, 2011)

So, you dont have a freezer or fridge or air conditioner? I can under stand the AC, but how do you live with no fridge? Where do you put your food?


----------



## SenecaNyx (Apr 18, 2011)

They broke recently and where moving soon so there is really no point in getting a new right now to bring home and then move.*Shrugs* We buy small fruit containers and eat them but only an amount we can eat withing a certain time area so they don't go funny from the heat  Same for veggies since we don't like them heated lol


----------

